# problem with JC2 (just cause 2)



## mrsuperman522 (Jul 9, 2012)

i have just bought JC2 on steam :rofl: and installed it but it says i need to run on a newer windows :sad:. the game runs windows vista or 7 my pc runs on windows 7 i have up dated it but still not working plz help :banghead:


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Have you tried to run the game as administrator?


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

First try Ian's solution, if it doesn't work, please proceed to give us the dxdiag of your computer. Start>Run>"dxdiag". Then export it into a text document that you can cut an paste into a post here. Also, are you running legit Windows 7 or is it cracked. This error is rather uncommon as it should only show up on XP systems. The developers phased out XP btw.


----------

